# Where can I buy a clear rain jacket??



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

I wear women's XS- S and I cannot find a clear rain jacket in anything close to my size...they're all unisex. Does anyone know where I can find a women's sized one?

Thanks!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Short Sleeve*



Karyn said:


> I wear women's XS- S and I cannot find a clear rain jacket in anything close to my size...they're all unisex. Does anyone know where I can find a women's sized one?Thanks!


I would imagine they will all be unisex as there is not a whole lot of tailoring for these inexpensive jackets. My wife is 5'0" 105# and small busted. She wears a small jacket (short sleeve as noted below), tail is long which is a good thing. I see that Velowear list smaller sizes but does not have them available.

Both these sites have a small, clear jacket available:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_170065_-1_201521_10000_202487

http://www.voler.com/products/1010222CLRLRG.aspx

Here are our gear choices for rainy, cool spring rides. Add or subtract layers as temperatures go up or down.

Start with a cheap ($14us) clear vinyl jacket. Features to look for are a long tail, velcro front and ventilated sides. Now many riders have used these and found that you get almost as wet inside from the sweat as you do from the rain outside. The solution is to CUSTOM TAILOR the jacket with a pair of scissors. Take the scissors and cut off the sleeve so you have a SHORT sleeve (not sleeveless) rain jacket. Cut just below the fabric of your short sleeve jersey. This will keep your shoulders and torso dry while allowing enough air up the sleeves to keep you from overheating and drowning in sweat. Combine the air up the sleeves with the side vents and adjusting the velcro front and you will be comfortable on a rainy spring ride. You will also appreciate the long tail as it will keep your butt dry if you dont have a fender. An added bonus of cutting the sleeves off is that the jacket fits into a jersey pocket better. The jacket will also help keep you warm in the morning until things warm up. One caution is if you start getting warm leave the last few inches of velcro secured. If you open the jacket completely the "hook" portion of the velcro can mess up a pair of shorts pretty quickly

Here is what I would wear, carry on spring ride with the potential of cool temperatures and rain. Helmet (duh!). A cycling cap for warmth and also to keep rain off my glasses (clear lenses for rain). Jersey, t-shirt (not cotton), shorts with a good chamois. Since it will be wet with the potential for chafing I apply some Bag Balm as it last longer when wet than other lubricants. Pack your custom tailored rain jacket and a pair of arm warmers. Finally wear a pair of wool socks. If it is raining in the morning and sun is forecast for later you can pack a pair of dry socks for later, they will make you feel like a new man/woman. If the forecast is cold you can add the following as necessary, knee warmers, long fingered knit gloves, shoe covers (or toe covers), long sleeve jersey, ear warmers.

For a multiday tour If it rained all day Saturday, and you plan to ride Sunday take the insoles out of your shoes and stuff them with some newspaper. Fill both your water bottles and then use them to hose down your bike to remove grit from critical areas. Before you turn in for the night change the newspaper in your shoes. Lube your chain. Check your tires carefully for embedded grit, stones, glass, etc. Bikes are designed to be ridden outdoors however for overnight or while at SAGs a shower cap makes a great seat cover, your butt will keep the saddle dry enough while riding. If you carry a seat bag you may want to unpack it and dry the contents overnight.

Remember the goal when riding in the rain is to stay warm, not dry. If you get both it is a bonus.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

http://www.hincapie.com/products/womenswear/jackets_vests/?product=40130W&type=1

Look at this one. I know it's HIDEOUSLY expensive, but it's very nice. It's translucent enough to show your kit underneath, it breathes well, and keeps the rain off nicely.Having a little bit of stretch was nice , too.

I normally wear an XS or S, and mine is a medium (because that's how I got it on sale) and it fits reasonably well, so if you have any doubt, you might want to err on the larger side.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*xs*



Karyn said:


> I wear women's XS- S and I cannot find a clear rain jacket in anything close to my size...they're all unisex...


...and here is an XS jacket...

http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp?page=8&description=Rain+Jacket&vendorCode=EXCEL&major=4&minor=4


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/louis-garneau-clean-imper-jacket


----------

